# +++ Phoenix Gold OUTLAW 1845 +++ ONE BADASS AMP



## bricktop13

* Phoenix Gold OUTLAW 1845 Limited Edition 1 of 1600 Made

Auction Ends Sunday Night*

Phoenix Gold Outlaw 1845 Limited Edition NO RESERVE: eBay Motors (item 130423838717 end time Aug-29-10 18:38:50 PDT)

This is one Badass old school collectors piece
It's in really great shape, pulled it from my running system about 10 years ago and it has been sitting under my bed in a box ever since.

The Outlaws sold new for about $1500 - 15 years ago.

The Phoenix Gold outlaw 1845 chassis and heatsink are constructed of brushed aluminum and finished in a gunmetal blue anodizing. In keeping with the 1840s period, the terminals, screws and the Outlaw Head logo have a chrome nickel polished finish. Based on the M100 and M50 with built-in crossovers and LPL low pass level circuitry all under the same heatsink. 

The Max Wattage for this Amp if you bridge all the outputs is:
745 WRMS @ 4 ohms (13.8V) Or 700 WRMS @ 2 ohms (13.8V)


OUTLAW Specs
Gold Plated 2 Layer, 2 ounce Copper G10 Glass-Epoxy Printed Circuit Board
Dual power inputs
High-Current Triple-Darlington Output Stage design
Tri-Linear output capacity (simultaneous stereo & bridged mono operation)
Stereo 12dB per octave, continuously variable crossover from 30 to 500Hz
Selectable HP, LP or Full Range for the internal amplifier and HP or LP for the external output
Adjustable High-Q Bass EQ (0 to + 12dB) @ 45Hz
Pulse width Modulated MOSFET Switching Power Supply
Stable into 1 ohm stereo or 2 ohm mono loads 
Variable input sensitivity (200mV to 2V)
Thermal Overload Protection
Superior muting circuitry assures no turn on / off noise
Optically isolated power supply
VI limiting circuitry with over-current LED
Low RFI/EMI design
Bridgeable Outputs
Extensive burn-in and QC testing for the ultimate in reliability
Made in the good ol' USA 


4 ohm stereo @ 12/13.8 VDC 
(M50, M100) 50/85, 100/185 WRMS 
2 ohm stereo @ 13.8 VDC 
(M50, M100) 120/230 WRMS 
4 ohm bridged @ 13.8 VDC 
(M50, M100) 245/500 WRMS 
Crossover Frequencies 
30Hz to 600Hz 
Crossover Slopes 
12dB per Octave 
Bass EQ 
0 to + 12dB @ 45Hz 
Input Sensitivity 
200mV to 2 Volts 
Case Dimensions 
29.25"L x 10.63"W x 2.0"H 
Dimensions with Flanges and Terminal Blocks 
29.25"L x 11.63"W x 2.0"H 
M100 section: 
2 x 100W @ 4 ohms (12.0V) 
2 x 185W @ 4 ohms (13.8V) 
2 x 200W @ 2 ohms (12.0V) 
2 x 230W @ 2 ohms (13.8V) 
1 x 500W @ 4 ohms bridged (13.8V) 
Fuse: 40A (4 ohms) or 70A (2 ohms) M50 section: 
2 x 50W @ 4 ohms (12.0V) 
2 x 80W @ 4 ohms (13.8V) 
2 x 100W @ 2 ohms (12.0V) 
2 x 120W @ 2 ohms (13.8V) 
1 x 245W @ 4 ohms bridged (13.8V) 
Fuse: 15A (4 ohms) or 35A (2 ohms)


----------



## mikelycka

man I have always loved them to bad they seem to sell for less than a clean m100 and m50


----------



## DBlevel

Old school goodness!


----------



## veleno

umm...4 year old thread?

but in keeping with the topic, I used to own one! Loved the blue anodizing color!


----------



## mikelycka

there one at the local pawn shop with a bandit to bad they need the caps done and they want a little to much...


----------



## HardCoreDore

I realize this is a very old thread, but why is it at the top of the ebay listings on the homepage? Possibly b/c someone resurrected it?


----------



## bikergreen

These can still be found else where!


----------



## yaboybakes

Looking for one of these right now!! If you have any leads email me please. Located in Canada but willing to pay for shipping across borders 

[email protected]


----------

